# Some jobsite videos



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a series of videos I took at a recent job. 

BTW, these are some fairly large files. You may want to hit the play button, then pause it to allow the video to buffer/load first so it won't stop/start while streaming.

Part 1


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Part 2


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Part 3


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys had the fire alarms going off listening to the Bee Gee's fever night.....man you guys were really smoking hot.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, just can't beat that soundtrack, eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Pro, I want to eventually video a job and put it on my website....I'll post when 
it's time..maybe you can give me some pointers.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Get a good camera, a tripod, a hi-capacity memory card, and permission from the property owner, or client, or whoever. 

I have a length of video from this job where the head of security walked up from behind me and told me to shut it down now, in a not-so-very-nice tone. Seems I needed explicit written permission from the casino. When I explained I was working directly for the casino's owner/parent company, he gave me the go-ahead. He told me reporters sneak in all the time masquerading as a worker to try to get a scoop on the place before it opens.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

As the signer of this document I give permission to Kellstar Painting to use in print or advertizing, 
any photographs taken before, during or after any work preformed on said property. I also 
understand that a small yard sign, or banner may be placed on my property at contract signing 
and will remain for a duration of at least 30 days after completion of work.


I got that covered in the contract...just got to amend it to video.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

great work , Is it neccessary to prime first or doesnt matter?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

We primed it first with a good coat of Zinsser's Gardz.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> We primed it first with a good coat of Zinsser's Gardz.


 
Jeans and a Polo shirt??? :blink: What, were you posing??

Here, take this roller up on the lift and act like you're doing something so I can get a picture :sailor:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot...

Paper Hangers don't get dirty :tooth:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Jeans and a Polo shirt??? :blink: What, were you posing??
> 
> Here, take this roller up on the lift and act like you're doing something so I can get a picture :sailor:


No, that's my partner Phil. He's from Jersey. Maybe they dress funny there, I don't know. But he's damn good so I don't care.



Tonyg said:


> Sorry, I forgot...
> 
> Paper Hangers don't get dirty :tooth:


:no: :thumbsup:


----------

